# Letter to the bank



## Einstein (Mar 1, 2009)

Dear Sirs, 

In view of what seems to be happening internationally with banks at 
the moment, I was wondering if you could advise me correctly. 

If one of my cheques is returned marked "insufficient funds," how do I 
know whether that refers to me, or to you? 


Respectfully 

Your flexible friend


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 1, 2009)

Just been through your early am posts - so I've certainly started my Sunday with laughter.  Thank you


----------



## bev (Mar 1, 2009)

brillBev


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2019)

Doh !


----------

